# City "yards"



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am at a friends in Chicago right now and BOY, these people are sure proud of their little manicured 3x5 lawns! I cannot stop imagining every one of them having a loop of G guage around it! not a dandilion in site, looks like you could mow them with scissors! lol


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I lived in Chicagoland for 20 years after I moved away from paradise (Little Egypt). I know what you speak of. Don't you dare belittle their soul patch next to their house.. they'll get real defensive real fast. 

What part of Chicago are you in? The closer you get to The Loop, the smaller the yards get.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dave F on 22 Aug 2010 08:33 PM 
I lived in Chicagoland for 20 years after I moved away from paradise (Little Egypt). I know what you speak of. Don't you dare belittle their soul patch next to their house.. they'll get real defensive real fast. 

What part of Chicago are you in? The closer you get to The Loop, the smaller the yards get. 

Then those twits move down here to AZ and want to cultivate that same stuipd little piece of green.....Up goes the water consumtion and up goes the alergies. from the pollen they produce.
The desert is rock and sand and cactusl If you want grass stay where you are.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I can remember when I was little, Mom would cut the grass with hand shears. We got a power mower when we moved to the 'burbs. The "House Behind" where I live has a little yard, maybe 10 by 15 ft along the east side beneath the big spruce tree, and Fran keeps little bits of garden around it. On the west side, there's grass about 8ft wide along the length of the house. The other houses here have very tiny front yards, but pretty nice back yards.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 22 Aug 2010 11:03 PM 
Posted By Dave F on 22 Aug 2010 08:33 PM 
I lived in Chicagoland for 20 years after I moved away from paradise (Little Egypt). I know what you speak of. Don't you dare belittle their soul patch next to their house.. they'll get real defensive real fast. 

What part of Chicago are you in? The closer you get to The Loop, the smaller the yards get. 

Then those twits move down here to AZ and want to cultivate that same stuipd little piece of green.....Up goes the water consumtion and up goes the alergies. from the pollen they produce.
The desert is rock and sand and cactusl If you want grass stay where you are.


*Hey, who you callin a TWIT ?????????????????







* Them there fighting words..............................HE HE HE 



















Now im going to have to buy all the land around JJ just to see him sneeze and curse me out..........................HE HE HE Of course while he's doing all that sneezing i will change his RR all over from Battery power to track power while he's not lookin.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Tried and true about the grass, proud of mine lol, still have a loop of g gauge running around thou







Im in the burbs near the wi border.


----------

